# Northwest Frog Fest 2009



## EDs Fly Meat (Apr 29, 2004)

We are proud to Announce that Northwest Frog Fest will be Saturday May 2nd, 2009. We will be hosting the event at the La Quinta Inn and Suites in Tacoma, WA. For more information, please log onto Northwest Frog Fest

Thanks and we can’t wait to see you there!


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

To far away ;(


----------

